# Did you get your AGS newsletter?



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Did anyone notice, that the registrations for 2007 where 4600 (sorry, don't have the exact figures in front of me) and 4200 (again sorry) where Nigerian Dwarfs? What's up with that?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It doesn't surprise me about the increase - as people look at the AGS paperwork and when they want to transfer their registered stock to their name, it is cheaper in the long run to be a member. The other thing I have noticed is an influx of people "breeding" (I am one that registered this year) but the scary thing is is that some (being polite) will register ANY stock that comes out of two registered. Pretty soon it is going to be like dogs and cats where there will be a bunch of back yard breeders only looking for money.

I have run into a lot of people that want to buy my goaties because they are scared of the way the econcomy is going. They are wanting pets/milkers for the family without the hassle of large goats or cattle.

Just a thought. Sorry I went off on a bit of a tangent...... I used to work in vet clinics for many years and saw this same thing happen with domestic pets and I ray: it doesn't happen as bad in the caprine.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

AGS really is a Nigeiran registry. A few LMs and then the other breeds, there are very few, as AGS really is mainly Nigerian. Oh, and kelebek, there are many, many, pet breeders in AGS. Actually they are very easy to find..and the easiest way to spot it is breeders that charge more for color or blue eyes...I can think of 10+ breeders like this- there is one near me, she was sold a brood doe of whom the breeder clearly stated (I know the breeder and goat in question well) buck kids should be wethered out of. Of course, what does this person do? Keeps a flashy buckling out of the doe.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I got the letter, AGS really is mostly for Nigis. I don't mind that there are people who like color. I like color too, BUT I like nice conformation more than color. But if I can get both, great. I have heard of people doing a "package deal" just to get goats sold, but really they are throughing in a buck or doe that shouldn't be sold for showing. 

:GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I got my pair, I wanted pure breds and I knew the only way to get purebreds was to buy registered. Personally I think its BS to charge more for eyecolor or even coat color, price should be because of the goats conformation and quality of pedigree....and even then you could still end up with a "fluke" in the gene pool. I will register doelings as well as bucklings born from Binky next year as I do feel that she has a decent udder and isn't bad in overall confirmation. Personally I think she is a very pretty doe and if there were any types of showing available close to me I would be very tempted to show her, just to see if any flaws could be corrected. Believe me, when it comes to "registered" animals I would be the first to agree wit h Allison....just because a cat/dog/goat is registered doesnt make it right. I have pure blood registered cocker spaniel who is 14 years old...his papers are in a file but no use to me or him...his so called pedigree proves that he is the result of an in breeding puppymill....his mother was his "sister"....from a previous breeding and his father was his grandfather also...which is one of the reasons why he was neutered! Besides hip dysplasia and general not wanting to add to the out of control poulation. I spay/neuter each dog and cat I own...the same holds true with my goats...boys are bnded unless I feel he's capable of giving a good hrow, does go to pet homes unless I feel they could be good milkers and breeders.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Liz, if you really want to go to a show...let me know...I want to sooo bad, but I'm hesitant, you know. Hubby would have to get time off to help, how to get the goats there, what stuff to take, etc, etc. You know, all the dumb excuses. If I had a goat person to give/get moral support from I'd take the "leap". I just checked and you are way far away from me, darn. Oh well, if you ever decide to go...let me know...we can at least support each other at the show. Anybody else want to "hold my hand" let me know. What a wimp!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di I totaly understand! I am finally taking the plung but only after years of putting off because i was to scared. Now I have a mentor and I am going to show my first goat next sunday :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Stacey, at least you have "youth" as a reason for your hesitance, I totally understand that. I guess since I'm such a goat "newbie" I can claim "inexperience" with the "goat show" scene...yeh, I think that works! Where are you showing?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe to you I am sure I am a youth but to me I feel like I am getting old - lol at almost 23 I feel like I should do the things I really enjoy instead of wishing I had later in life.

forget the name of the town - central NJ


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I can almost remember being 23, yep, almost! Well, good luck at your show, I'm going to find one to go to. I'll let you know.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have always been scared of new things and I wouldnt do something I had never done before without someone basicaly holding my hand. I was also afraid of what my parents would think and if they would object. But then I got to thinking .... what does that matter? I am 22 and if they don't like my goats oh well. If they think showing them is stupid OH WELL. If I WANT to I SHOULD! It isn't their life its mine and I have to live it and enjoy it and not wish later I had.

So yes I am still having someone near me but I am not holding onto their hand. I am going to do this and not worry about what others think!

And to be honest my parents have never been anything but suppotive of whatever each of us kids want to do. They may not be actively involved in everything I do but oh well at least I know they won't say no. Hehe how can they, i have my own wheels and money :wink:


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

I do agree that in theory blue eyes should not have any bearing on the worth of a goat. However, if you look at it purely from a business standpoint, like it or not, many buyers find blue eyes more attractive. I can tell you from my own experience, they are more in demand, just as flashy color seems to be. And if a feature is more in demand than I can see raising the price a bit for that feature. I look at it from a "bells and whistles" standpoint.
Having said that, I do believe a serious goater will go for the individual that shows the best conformation, not the blue-eyed, wildly colorful one. I do notice even the major breeders tend to retain the flashier ones. If you can get both, all the better.


----------

